
SF Chronicle Trims Business Section; The Best Are Gone - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/07/sf-chronicle-guts-business-section/
======
transburgh
I met with a SF Chron reporter a few weeks ago and talked about this very
issue. Being in San Fran and close to the valley where new media is accepted
much faster has hit the Chron faster than newspapers in other cities.

------
transburgh
The Chronicle has been a great paper for years. Sorry to see this happening to
it.

------
sabat
I walked by the Chron building the other day and was kind of sad. I used to be
a paperboy for the Chronicle. I've read it since I was a kid.

The sad part isn't that old media is being replaced by new. It's that the
Chronicle is dying when other papers are finding ways to fit into modern
media.

It's seriously a shame. Kind of like when Tower Records went out of business
instead of trying to reinvent itself. OK, no more 'records'. But why not just
"Tower" and sell DVDs? Or get even crazier and sell books (they always did)
and open in-store cafes? Steal some of Hot Topic's business and sell more
hipster crap?

Obviously I'm missing something, but you just don't need to let a good brand
die without a fight. The Chronicle is doing exactly that, IMHO.

